# Hoe, Wie, Wat Nou



## Balsak (20/8/14)

Hey Guys and Girls,

My name is Willem "In sit" Koek 'n moer from Kakemas, an experience bok drol smoker from your normal garden variety sheep to your more complex-ed and full flavored Karroo lam. Ma has been complaining about the smell so I have decided to try this new vaping thing all the hipster's or in my towns case hipster ( with his red vellies and outdoor warehouse t-shirts ) in our town have been vaping as he calls it.

Enough about me.........

Ok Ok just a little bit more, been smoke free for about 2 months now smell beter taste beter everything is beter, started with an kangertech evod then upgraded the tip to an evod 2, and Dekang just in my honest opinion the worst stuff i have ever tasted more chemical than anything else.

Now on Liqua traditional tobacco and Turkish tobacco, still not great but a lot better.

Now i think its time for an upgrade on my trusty evod fantastic beginner kit but im looking for more flavour and a longer lasting battery.

Been browsing the local retailers and have a few question's on what mechanical mods to buy, would it be better to buy something like JoyeTech eVic that already has the battery's included, or something like the the Stingray X where u have to buy everything seperatly and u don't get the flashy stuff on the front to show of to the town at the monthly meeting.


I have already decided on an atomizer either the Kangertech Aerotank mini or mega.

Thanks for listening to ma life story.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 360twin (20/8/14)

Hi @Balsak , and welcome. If I could offer some advice regarding the devices listed, be aware that the difference between the two is that the eVic is an electronically controlled Mod, while the Stingray is a mechanical Mod.

Electronically controlled Mods have circuitry that control the output of the device, typically variable voltage (VV) and/or variable wattage (VW) options are included. They can be considered relatively safe to use, as they have built in protection to avoid over-discharge, wrong battery insertion, etc.

Mechanical Mods (Mechs) are nothing more than battery tubes with appropriate connectors, and have no protection whatsoever. These require a certain amount of knowledge to be used safely, and are generally not advised for beginners. They can be considered safe to use as long as their limitations are adequately understood, and are both more compact and less likely to fail than electronic Mods.

You will find just about everything you need to know about both types on these forums - if you don't, just ask. Good luck

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## WHeunis (20/8/14)

I do not recommend a Mechanical Mod like the Stingray if you want to use it on a commercial tank like the AeroMini.

You would be much better off with a regulated device like the Innokin MVP2, or similar products.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Balsak (20/8/14)

Thanks alot for the answer @360twin, so it would be beter to basicly go for say something like the eVic where u know exactly what is going on without to much knowledge about what u are doing without messing it up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nightfearz (20/8/14)

Howdy Balsak, and welcome to the next stage!!!!
I, like you, started with an evod, and to be honest, I still use the evod head from time to time.
The answer here will most definitely depend on your budget, and as you will find out, vaping is not cheaper than smoking, because most of us here has made it into a hobby.
First things first, evod is a electrical mod, not mechanical. A mechanical mod has very few gimmicks to it, and the output of the wattage depends on your ohm resistance of the RTA/RDA (rebuildable Tank atomizer/rebuildable drip atomizer). so for a mech it is purely ohms law, and I would recommend it only to someone that understand ohms law. Without proper knowledge you can blow your hand/face off due to improper battery use. you can read up on that in the forum.
The evic is still an electrical mod, but is more configurable in terms of setting the wattage on your device, and it will cut out if the ohms is too low or even if the battery voltage is to low to fire at said wattage.
Some of the more popular elec mods are : Itaste SVD, Evic, Segelei, and also dont discount spinners.
As for the head, the aerotank is awesome, so is the nautilus (with bvc coil) or basically anyone with airflow that will allow different juices in the same mod (thicker juice smaller airflow, thinner juice bigger airflow).
if you wanna spend some big buck, then you will look at hana/IPV 30 or even 50W devices with RDA/RTA like kayfun/russian 91%/taifun/tobh, oh you get the gist. and of course the ultimate REO.
all the popular elec mods I mentioned need a separate 18650 battery, so you will need a charger (the evic does allow pass through) but it helps to have a few spare batteries charged and ready to go.
The evic is awesome but not to much fall resistant. if you don't drop your stuff then its awesome, but if you like me, get something stronger.
Many people will agree with me, and many will differ. the only thing everyone can relate to is that vaping is personal. you gotta find what works (hence the expense)

Lastly, Liqua juice is awesome, but there are many out there. try some other juice and have a few at hand to rotate juices, that's the only way to ensure that you get the most flavour always. it prevents from getting vaper's fatigue.

Hope you find this informative,
happy vaping

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/8/14)

Hey! Great news on the quiting the tobacco. Im in Kempton but i have had a few uncomfortable "pens en pootjie" dinners in old Kakemas on my way to Upington. 

On your question here is my story. I started out very much like you but i smoked 2 packs Winston a day and after coughing up something with a name one morning i bought a Twisp. Didnt like it right away but it helped. From there my journey got better by every puff i took and as you say smell and taste came back. 

The info i want to relay is as followed: vaping is an absolute "try what you like adventure. "
Dont be afraid to try new things but dont run before you can crawl. If you buy a dripper straight away it will be frustrating and we might lose you to the satan sticks again. Lol. 

I was just thinking tonight as im charging my box mod that my trusty old Twisp never seems to amaze me enough. What i would suggest is my second setup i evolved to that my wife is on at the moment namely - kangertech mini pro tank 3 with a few coils and a 1300 mah variable voltage battery. And my friend i have a small crate full of juices. Im on a mixture of mango and legends fruit serum now. You can not be shy with the juice as you will always find the taste of the rainbow again and again. 

That is the fun part. 

I just discovered Craft vapour - yellow submarine today and it is worthy of a mental high five to the makers. 

The forum is the best thing around aswell as you always feel welcome and everyone is always very helpfull.

Hope that was helpfull and keep on keeping on Bud.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RATZ (20/8/14)

Definitely look at the regulated mods Like the Evic, Provari or Sigelei.

The Evic you have chosen will definitely bring you hours of fun.


----------



## Balsak (20/8/14)

Thanks a lot for all the helpful information guys...much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (20/8/14)

Was on a packet and a half of Styfesant menthol a day, and started coughing badly in my sleep and early in the mornings and thats when i decided enought is enought been trying the Liqua menthol and its nice not to strong and not to weak either.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (20/8/14)

Hmmmm if you like a menthol Vapour Mountain Choc Mint will be a winner. I wasnt a mint / menthol fan but got it from a friend and wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (20/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> ... and after coughing up something with a name one morning ...


 
I LOL'd at that 



Balsak said:


> Was on a packet and a half of Styfesant menthol a day, and ...


 
If you used to smoke Menthol then you'll probably find that it's very easy to vape. I never did but tend to put a bit in just about everything I vape.

I also started out on Liqua but now mix my own which I find immeasurably better. The Menthol aficionados here will tell you that Liqua Menthol is possibly the worst available, so if you don't mind it you have a lot better still to discover.

As @Nightfearz says, vaping is a personal journey, so you'll have to find what works for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/14)

360twin said:


> Electronically controlled Mods have circuitry that control the output of the device, typically variable voltage (VV) and/or variable wattage (VW) options are included. They can be considered relatively safe to use, as they have built in protection to avoid over-discharge, wrong battery insertion, etc.
> 
> Mechanical Mods (Mechs) are nothing more than battery tubes with appropriate connectors, and have no protection whatsoever. These require a certain amount of knowledge to be used safely, and are generally not advised for beginners.



Wow, I did not know that.

Thankfully now I know, no Mechs for me then when I upgrade. I'm not quite the most "careful" person.

I thought it was, stick a battery in the tube and you good to go.


----------



## hands (20/8/14)

hi Balsak and welcome to the forum. i am at the same stage as you and will upgrade soon but my trusty old evod will have to hold me for a bit longer till i have tried all the local ejuices. keep us informed on your vaping journey and stay safe and have fun.


----------



## Rooigevaar (20/8/14)

Blow the Hipster red vellies off and buy a REO!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/8/14)

Welcome @Balsak (don't even wanna know how you came up with that) 

At this stage a electronic regulated device is your next logical step, once you get into rebuilding coils you can consider getting a rebuildable tank or dripper to use on your electronic mod, when you get the hang of that then you can start thinking about getting a mechanical mod like the stingray.

If you're after a good menthol vape then you need to look at vapourmountain.co.za for some menthol ice or speak to @Oupa, I hated menthols (analogs) but really enjoy a menthol juice. Also I think @Rob Fisher has tried this juice


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Also I think @Rob Fisher has tried this juice


 
 This is my first line Menthol Ice stock...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vape Witch (21/8/14)

@Balsak, congratulations on moving away from the stinkies and welcome to The Forum!!! My personal opinion would be to go for something like the Innokin MVP as the next step, its really easy to adjust the voltage and wattage and will most certainly be the talk of the town (partly because it might be mistaken for an old nokia phone). The battery lasts forever and it is a pass through so you can vape while you charge. You can even charge your phone from this unit, that will show the hipsters a trick or two.

You can also look at just expanding your Evod, purchase a variable voltage battery and also have a look at the Aspire nautilus and Aspire Nautilus mini.

*** ...Part message deleted... ***
Advertising outside of ones vendor forums is not allowed.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (21/8/14)

THANKS ALOT guys

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------

